# Removal of Leaking Peg Tube



## Hopp (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi everyone!  Just wondering the correct DX code to use when removing Peg tube  CPT: 43247   Just not sure about Dx code     Thank you for any help
Deb, CPC


----------



## Anna Weaver (Jun 12, 2009)

*leaking tube*

How about 536.49.


----------



## KimberlyLanier (Jun 12, 2009)

536.49 would be the correct code to use.

Kimberly CPC


----------

